# Who's Forgotten where They Left Their Tandem?



## Alex H (5 Mar 2017)

Just read this on the Tandem Club Forum........

LINK


_"Has been U locked to a post down the road from me for the past 10 days or so"_


----------



## velovoice (5 Mar 2017)

Liberate!


----------



## ufkacbln (5 Mar 2017)

That is a prime piece of Tandem Engineering that needs to be looked after

Can the Police help before it is stripped?


----------



## raleighnut (5 Mar 2017)

Could well be nicked, the thieving scrotes often chain bikes up so they are harder to be caught 'in possession' of them.


----------



## srw (5 Mar 2017)

If I were the OP I'd be inclined to talk to the police and to Thorn. It's the sort of business that will retain information about who it sells bikes to.


----------



## Alex H (5 Mar 2017)

srw said:


> If I were the OP I'd be inclined to talk to the police and to Thorn. It's the sort of business that will retain information about who it sells bikes to.



He 'may' have done that


*esselgruntfuttock* - Member 
If it's still there tomorrow morning I may just pop to the cop shop ( which is literally 500mtrs away from it) & tell them.

Posted 4 days ago #


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (5 Mar 2017)

Alex H said:


> Just read this on the Tandem Club Forum........
> 
> LINK
> 
> ...



This tandem looks to be either fairly new or exceptionally well looked after. Perhaps the rider/riders have taken ill or perhaps otherwise engaged - after-all it is France.
That post would not represent much of a challenge with a decent hacksaw and a little elbow grease - much quieter than a chainsaw.

Even a decent pair of bolt-cutters would see it freed in a blink of an eye.


----------



## Alex H (5 Mar 2017)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> after-all it is France..



I think it's nearer to you than me


----------



## Alex H (6 Mar 2017)

The plot thickens........... reply to Tandem Club post

_
"We only live a couple of miles away from this bike, it was in the main square of the town for two weeks and then moved and locked to where it is now. 

We wondered if someone had been taken ill or something while out and put a note in the bag with our phone number advising that we have got a pendle rack on our car and somewhere safe to store it if they needed any help. 

No response. It has been around for at least a month now, maybe a bit longer."_


----------



## srw (6 Mar 2017)

It could be a (rather extravagant) police ruse. Near home there were two bikes locked together which stayed in one place for months and then moved round the corner. The same thing has happened near this flat. In each case the bikes were unusual and not obviously attractive to most people.

My working hypothesis is that the cops have armed them with a tracker so that if they're stolen they can help to bust a gang.

Having said that, each of those bikes was worth a couple of hundred pounds rather than the couple of thousand (at least) a newly resprayed Thorn would go for. Unless it's actually a gaspipe special dressed up as a Thorn?


----------

